# Bored with Vaping?



## TylerD (13/10/14)

Have any of you guys got bored with vaping?
I'm at a stage where I'm bored with juices. Anything seems to just be another juice. It's really weird.
I'm actually so far that I'm thinking of weening myself of vaping in total.
I really hope someones gone through this phase. I hope it's just a phase.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (13/10/14)

I doubt I'll ever get bored. The desire for a good TH keeps me addicted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kaizer (13/10/14)

Im relatively new to the vaping scene but I feel you TylerD , since I cant seem to find a juice that I really enjoy. However, the excitement of trying out a new piece of equipment makes me persist through the boredom

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ShaneW (13/10/14)

Yeah dude I know how you feel, been through it a few times. 
Luckily it has passed every time. Try get yourself something new and exciting... Juice wise. 
The Nic craving will keep you vaping anyway, might as well make it interesting again

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (13/10/14)

Yeah I get you man. Solution. I just go on a shopping spree

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RIEFY (13/10/14)

hang tight Tyler happens to me. quite a few times. this last time it happend i stopped vaping for 1 day lol but i could not do the vooping thing with out a vape lol. i think i am at that final stage where it is just a matter of time before i quit completely. i am bored with building coils and juice hunting. will see how it goes

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (13/10/14)

I know that feeling. When u first start vaping and u see all the cool high end gear and its so exiting to buy and try and learn how to build coils and vape on high wattages on sub ohm coils, but when u upgraded tot the top, then it staets to get boring after a while, nothing much left to learn and experiment with. I havent try expensive juices like five pawns etc tho. Maybe thats what I need?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ShaneW (13/10/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> hang tight Tyler happens to me. quite a few times. this last time it happend i stopped vaping for 1 day lol but i could not do the vooping thing with out a vape lol. i think i am at that final stage where it is just a matter of time before i quit completely. i am bored with building coils and juice hunting. will see how it goes
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Sharief has to be the perfect example, he can't use a mod for more than 2 or 3 weeks without getting bored. 
And he's still vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

I do get that feeling from time to time. You have my full empathy. For me it usually passes first toot in the morning of one of my favourite jooses from one of my faithful Reos. 
Think we have now done most all of the juice experimenting we could, have found a handful of ADV's, have a mod and rba and coiling down pat, have cruised this forum from side to side.....so what is next? For me, starting to do a little basic DIY with Menthol Ice have helped, trying my utmost not to buy gear and jooses at a whim, thinking of giving unflavoured a go again, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/14)

Sorry to hear @TylerD

I have not gotten to the stage where I've considered weaning myself off vaping - so no, I have not experienced what you have.

*However - *I do think vaping was more exciting a year ago when I started experimenting with building coils for the first time. That feeling of my first mPT2 coil build made me feel like a boss. Then the IGO-L and the Nemi/Kayfun. Boy, it was all happening and so very exciting.

Since I got the Reos I have to admit that I too am a bit less excited than I was. It's not the Reos' fault though. I just have not gotten any major new gear with the excitement of finding out if it will have a better vape. I'm at "cruising altitude" and while the view is nice, I pretty much know what to expect.

I still get quite a bit of excitement from the juices though. There are so many new top quality juices coming out that it does give me something to look forward to. I'm far from bored - but admittedly less excited than I was.

Crazy thing is I "resurrected" some older gear and am enjoying my EVOD1 again. Hows that! @Zodiac would be proud . And the Nautilus Mini - and am quite excited for this iLeaf iStick mod. I am having a serious case of new gear withdrawal symptoms.

But one thing's for sure - I am extremely proud of myself for stopping the stinkies - and this forum thankfully gives me something to keep up my interest levels.

Hang in there - maybe your boredom will subside after a while

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## RIEFY (13/10/14)

for me it is more like a game lol. and now i feel i have completed the game. its not about cravings anymore its just habbit. bjorn i think you need to start your joose journey

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sir Vape (13/10/14)

Jokes aside. Hang in there bro, just a phase. Just don't go back to stinkies. If you quit altogether, well even better hey and vaping helped you get there.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ShaneW (13/10/14)

Perhaps flavorless is not a bad idea, I actually enjoyed vaping it for about a month. When you go back to your juices, their appeal might of returned?!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (13/10/14)

that works

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Paulie (13/10/14)

Sorry to hear that bud! I hope tmr morning you wake up with some new vape mail and all excited again!


----------



## Zodiac (13/10/14)

Wow, @Silver, i am super proud !! Right now, i've reached the top of the hill, and it was the most awesome ride, but now i'm on a downslide  

Evod 1, standard 650Mah battery fully charged, standard 1.8Ohm coil with your favourite e-liquid....its bliss to me.

Have 2, with two different flavours 

This is where the road has taken me to, and my 'need' for a good hit has sort of faded over the almost 2 years of vaping

Edit : warning, this does not cure the itch for more gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Have any of you guys got bored with vaping?
> I'm at a stage where I'm bored with juices. Anything seems to just be another juice. It's really weird.
> I'm actually so far that I'm thinking of weening myself of vaping in total.
> I really hope someones gone through this phase. I hope it's just a phase.



Are you bored of vaping in total?
Or is it just that the juices are tasting "meh" - as in average?
If it's just a juice thing - then I think that could well pass


----------



## Marzuq (13/10/14)

I think this consideration happened to me until I found my adv. Think it's just a phase tho. This past weekend I barely had the reo in my hand. What's good is that I didn't feel the craving for a stinkie. But once I got back home I was back to making clouds. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (13/10/14)

You guys rock! Thanks for all the words of wisdom! 
If I stop vaping I will NEVER return to stinkies, don't worry! Vaping rock for getting of the stinkies. 
I'm not finished with vaping for now, but I need to incorporate all the great advice above and make it awesome again!
Thanks guys, you all rock hard!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD (13/10/14)

Silver said:


> Are you bored of vaping in total?
> Or is it just that the juices are tasting "meh" - as in average?
> If it's just a juice thing - then I think that could well pass


Yeah, all my juices are just meh! Anything I load is boring! Weird, because I used to love these juices!
I'm sure it will pass! Thanks @Silver .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (13/10/14)

TylerD said:


> You guys rock! Thanks for all the words of wisdom!
> If I stop vaping I will NEVER return to stinkies, don't worry! Vaping rock for getting of the stinkies.
> I'm not finished with vaping for now, but I need to incorporate all the great advice above and make it awesome again!
> Thanks guys, you all rock hard!!!


maybe try going on a vape diet. vape much less then you normally would or try and go a day with out it. guranteed you will get excited after a day of no vaping

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Yeah, all my juices are just meh! Anything I load is boring! Weird, because I used to love these juices!
> I'm sure it will pass! Thanks @Silver .


Do the Menthol Ice with lime....it will awaken your throat and taste buds: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/what-did-you-vape-today.1077/page-76#post-127285
Try @Rob Fisher's Tropical Ice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (13/10/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> maybe try going on a vape diet. vape much less then you normally would or try and go a day with out it. guranteed you will get excited after a day of no vaping
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Thanks @Cape vaping supplies . Just so weird. I actually vaping like 2ml a day these days on 6mg. 
Went out from 7-3am on Friday to celebrate my 1 year and I vaped 1.5ml for the night!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (13/10/14)

Hey man what if you could choose your destiny now?








If you take the blue you will stay forever a moderator with extensive knowledge of the vaping world or if you take red you become and noob like @devdev and will have to start again with em starter kits

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (13/10/14)

Thanks @TylerD

If you had to stop vaping and disappear from the community I would fully respect that - but I will be so sad
We started out together when I met you and @Tom at that first vape meet at @Gizmo
Feels like years ago 

I say we need to organise another breakfast. 

And we have lots to look forward to

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## TylerD (13/10/14)

Andre said:


> Do the Menthol Ice with lime....it will awaken your throat: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/what-did-you-vape-today.1077/page-76#post-127285
> Try @Rob Fisher's Tropical Ice.


Yes, I must try Tropical ice and your kanonkop mix as well. Thanks Andre!


----------



## RIEFY (13/10/14)

lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Silver (13/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Yeah, all my juices are just meh! Anything I load is boring! Weird, because I used to love these juices!
> I'm sure it will pass! Thanks @Silver .



We need to meet up and get you a full batch of all new juices.
I will even mix you some Choc Mint Coffee

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Yes, I must try Tropical ice and your kanonkop mix as well. Thanks Andre!


Ah, was looking for a name for that - Kanonkop Ice it shall be.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (13/10/14)

@paulph201 - where are those juices when we need them? 
Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (13/10/14)

Next breakfast we can sort a list of need to vape juices @Silver !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/14)

No problem

Start creating a list now of the juices you need.

We will fly them in if we have to.

Just hang in there


----------



## Paulie (13/10/14)

@TylerD 

If you want bud you could come visit me and see if there anything you want (personal stash)? but its not 18mg which sux

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (13/10/14)

I go through those days too. HOWEVER, I still love vaping, specially with a ice cold beer in the afternoon with a good vape.. Such bliss.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (13/10/14)

I have also been feeling bored with vaping lately, well the hobby aspect of it anyway. I don't have anything left to mess around with...  was so tempted to sand down the raw mini, and give her a nice mirror finish, purely out of sheer boredom I might add.

Eventually I resorted to sanding the sink instead , followed by the pots and pans At least my wife was impressed with the results.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (13/10/14)

You could always vape some socks, that might do the trick

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (13/10/14)

@TylerD I totally get what you're saying, I've been feeling the same lately.

I think our senses become used to the whole vaping experience pretty quickly, that's why we keep pushing for a better vape, more flavour, more throat hit, more more more! But this quest for perfection eventually comes to an end when you can't find a better device, or when even the fanciest of fancy juices doesn't impress. I've been watching a lot of forum members go from basic set ups to mechs and high powered electronics and finally Reos, then most get really quiet. I don't want this to happen to me, so I've been pacing myself regarding hardware purchases, I've got the rest of my life to get a Reo, I want to have fun with this. I've also got my heart set on one or two specific mods that aren't easily available, so that helping a bit too.

Here's what I did about my recent bout of vaping boredom... 

Last week I decided to go back to basics, I wanted to feel that thrill that I felt when I moved from those crappy ce4s to the Kayfun. So, instead of going and spending a crap load of cash on a new mod I decided to go backwards. I started by replacing all my rayon builds with cotton, then built higher resistance coils and switched to basic juice. I eventually ended up using only my Evod1 with Hangsen menthol for 3 days straight. This morning I filled up my Nautilus with Boba's and strapped that sucker to a freshly charged SVD. I got the same feeling of amazement as when I first tried that juice, this was the first premium juice that I ever tried and today was like trying it for the first time all over again! When this gets boring I will gradually start building coils with lower ohms. Then maybe I'll start looking for an atty that I can start building dual coils on, maybe.

I hope this help bud, use it, don't use it

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil (13/10/14)

I was playing around with my Hana today put it up to 20w, and found my sweet spot. I always like to tinker with my gear try spice it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/10/14)

I actually went through this quite soon into vaping, in my second month.

Didn't like this juice because it was too simple, or that one because it was the same as every other out there.

I basically rode it out, vaping the only juices that were sort of acceptable. But for a month or so it was just going through the motions.

Then I looked for flavours out of what I thought I would like... And in the following month, everything started tasting awesome.

I ordered different flavours for the month's supply, and it worked a charm. I ordered based on what I totally wouldn't normally.

I went through this with my other obsession - gaming - earlier this year. Man that was depressing. 

Got the PS4 for review when it came out towards the end of last year loved it. Returned it after review. Went on holiday, came back got my own... and all games were boring me. This from some who played at least 4 hours daily, for 3 decades now. 

But what I learned, with all things you truly adore... ride it out and something will trigger that love again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/10/14)

Silver said:


> We need to meet up and get you a full batch of all new juices.
> I will even mix you some Choc Mint Coffee



Wait! Say what? CHOCK MINT COFFEE??? How do I get some of that?? 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/14)

@TylerD I hear you... I almost feel a bit jealous of newbies who come online and get excited about switching to a VV Spinner! The journey was just awesome... but I doubt I will ever stop vaping... I smoked for 40 years and vaping, ecigssa and you guys saved me from the stink... I am so loving Tropical Ice in a REO and sometimes I just sit quietly and really really savor the vape and think how awesome it is and how different I feel!

I have to say I'm still searching for the 100% perfect vape and am now even changing rayon wicks nearly everyday because the fresh battery, full bottle of freshly mixed Tropical Ice and new wick is as close to perfection for me as it can get!

I hope this feeling of yours passes real soon because we want and need you on the site!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Wait! Say what? CHOCK MINT COFFEE??? How do I get some of that??
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor



I'll take a bottle too
Sounds yum

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

Exactly the reason why I posted a while back the question if it just became a psychological habit, but must admit I'm still hook line and sinker, hooked on nicotine. I've been diluting all e-juice with at least 30% pure PG/VG mix for a while now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (14/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> @TylerD
> 
> If you want bud you could come visit me and see if there anything you want (personal stash)? but its not 18mg which sux


Thanks for the offer @paulph201 ! I will give it another week and then I will start making some plans!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (14/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> @TylerD I totally get what you're saying, I've been feeling the same lately.
> 
> I think our senses become used to the whole vaping experience pretty quickly, that's why we keep pushing for a better vape, more flavour, more throat hit, more more more! But this quest for perfection eventually comes to an end when you can't find a better device, or when even the fanciest of fancy juices doesn't impress. I've been watching a lot of forum members go from basic set ups to mechs and high powered electronics and finally Reos, then most get really quiet. I don't want this to happen to me, so I've been pacing myself regarding hardware purchases, I've got the rest of my life to get a Reo, I want to have fun with this. I've also got my heart set on one or two specific mods that aren't easily available, so that helping a bit too.
> 
> ...


Thanks @BumbleBee . I was actually thinking of doing kind of the same. I've got some old gear lying at my house that I want to revisit. I will do that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (14/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @TylerD I hear you... I almost feel a bit jealous of newbies who come online and get excited about switching to a VV Spinner! The journey was just awesome... but I doubt I will ever stop vaping... I smoked for 40 years and vaping, ecigssa and you guys saved me from the stink... I am so loving Tropical Ice in a REO and sometimes I just sit quietly and really really savor the vape and think how awesome it is and how different I feel!
> 
> I have to say I'm still searching for the 100% perfect vape and am now even changing rayon wicks nearly everyday because the fresh battery, full bottle of freshly mixed Tropical Ice and new wick is as close to perfection for me as it can get!
> 
> I hope this feeling of yours passes real soon because we want and need you on the site!


Thanks Rob. I'm sure it will pass. I must say that using my pipe at night does calm me down and reflect on the journey. I really do love being free of the stink!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD (14/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'll take a bottle too
> Sounds yum


Silver's choc mint coffee are really awesome! Had a toot or two the other day and it just completes the whole choc mint taste. Love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (14/10/14)

johan said:


> Exactly the reason why I posted a while back the question if it just became a psychological habit, but must admit I'm still hook line and sinker, hooked on nicotine. I've been diluting all e-juice with at least 30% pure PG/VG mix for a while now.


I guess like everything in life, this is just something one need to go through to enjoy it again!
I will soldier on!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (14/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> Perhaps flavorless is not a bad idea, I actually enjoyed vaping it for about a month. When you go back to your juices, their appeal might of returned?!?


I might try the flavorless as well. All the juices are in the same meh category anyway! 
I will make some flavorless this afternoon and try it out. If I don't like it I will steep it.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ShaneW (14/10/14)

TylerD said:


> I might try the flavorless as well. All the juices are in the same meh category anyway!
> I will make some flavorless this afternoon and try it out. If I don't like it I will steep it.



Try add a few drops of menthol ice to cool it down

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (14/10/14)

If i was you @TylerD i would go speak to some smokers today and once you smell them and the stinkies you will be excited about vaping again lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tom (14/10/14)

@TylerD DON'T DO IT!!! 

It became more of a habit to me as well recently, without the excitement of gearing up. But....its still an enjoyable habit. Found my juices, found my gear. Now I am going to enjoy those. When I still smoked it was all the same....the "flavour" and the way to smoke. 

To me vaping is like a good cognac or whiskey, to be enjoyed. I don't drink besides the very occasional "going around the block", so I need something to enjoy in front of the PC/TV or just after dinner.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (14/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> If i was you @TylerD i would go speak to some smokers today and once you smell them and the stinkies you will be excited about vaping again lol


Yes, and borrow an ashtray with some snuffed stompies from them and put it on you desk - see how long you can take it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paulie (14/10/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, and borrow an ashtray with some snuffed stompies from them and put it on you desk - see how long you can take it.



I think as a fun experiment we should try put up our ashtrays on classifieds and see who sells first lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (14/10/14)

Tom said:


> @TylerD DON'T DO IT!!!
> 
> It became more of a habit to me as well recently, without the excitement of gearing up. But....its still an enjoyable habit. Found my juices, found my gear. Now I am going to enjoy those. When I still smoked it was all the same....the "flavour" and the way to smoke.
> 
> To me vaping is like a good cognac or whiskey, to be enjoyed. I don't drink besides the very occasional "going around the block", so I need something to enjoy in front of the PC/TV or just after dinner.


Tom I will never take to stinkies again. If I ever crave something, I will just start vaping again. Smoking is out of my head and life. I will much rather just start vaping. That said, I'm not finished with vaping yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (14/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> I think as a fun experiment we should try put up our ashtrays on classifieds and see who sells first lol


That will be hilarious! We put them on Bid or Buy and see who makes the most money!


----------



## Paulie (14/10/14)

TylerD said:


> That will be hilarious! We put them on Bid or Buy and see who makes the most money!



Lets do it and send all funds to the cancer association charity or summin?


----------



## TylerD (14/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> lol lets do it!


I've got an account with them. Must I start a thread?


----------



## Paulie (14/10/14)

TylerD said:


> I've got an account with them. Must I start a thread?



Yes do it! i will follow suit!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (14/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> Yes do it! i will follow suit!


I'll do it during the morning.


----------



## Yiannaki (14/10/14)

@paulph201 probably has a trick up his sleeve here  a gold ashtray of some sorts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (14/10/14)

TylerD said:


> I'll do it during the morning.


cool let me know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (14/10/14)

TylerD said:


> I'll do it during the morning.



pics or it didn't happen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (14/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @paulph201 probably has a trick up his sleeve here  a gold ashtray of some sorts




I was actually going to spray mine pink/green/purple so i know you could not resist  hahaha

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (14/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> I was actually going to spray mine pink/green/purple so i know you could not resist  hahaha



hahaha , you know my weakness too well!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (14/10/14)

After reading the rest of this thread, I conclude :

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Riaz (14/10/14)

over the last few days/ weeks i have really gone down vape wise

the last few days i vaped less than 2ml a day

i feel the same as you @TylerD but i dont think i will quit altogether.

i put my gear aside and only vape when i need a little kick, which is probably once every 2 hours or so.

i think i need a reo LOL maybe that will change the feeling

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (14/10/14)

Riaz said:


> over the last few days/ weeks i have really gone down vape wise
> 
> the last few days i vaped less than 2ml a day
> 
> ...


Let's hope it passes very quickly @Riaz ! It sucks!


----------



## TylerD (14/10/14)

johan said:


> After reading the rest of this thread, I conclude :
> 
> View attachment 13102


You rock Johan!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/10/14)

@Riaz, I think you will love the Reo


----------



## Riaz (14/10/14)

Silver said:


> @Riaz, I think you will love the Reo


im trying to convince my wive to get one for my birthday

i still got a lot of convincing to do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> @TylerD I totally get what you're saying, I've been feeling the same lately.
> 
> I think our senses become used to the whole vaping experience pretty quickly, that's why we keep pushing for a better vape, more flavour, more throat hit, more more more! But this quest for perfection eventually comes to an end when you can't find a better device, or when even the fanciest of fancy juices doesn't impress. I've been watching a lot of forum members go from basic set ups to mechs and high powered electronics and finally Reos, then most get really quiet. I don't want this to happen to me, so I've been pacing myself regarding hardware purchases, I've got the rest of my life to get a Reo, I want to have fun with this. I've also got my heart set on one or two specific mods that aren't easily available, so that helping a bit too.
> 
> ...



Love your back to basics strategy @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/10/14)

TylerD said:


> You rock Johan!!!



I agree  in all humbleness

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor (14/10/14)

I can't get enough of vaping, for me I like to keep myself busy by doing a lot of vape tricks, each and every day. I show of to my friends and have got a few friends and family to start vaping and they enjoy it. And now and then I will teach my friends some tricks that they can do to keep them busy and maybe get them of the stinky sticks. So good luck with your journey and try to keep on vaping.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Wait! Say what? CHOCK MINT COFFEE??? How do I get some of that??
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor



Hi @annemarievdh , this is VM Choc mint with some VM Coffee concentrate added
In the Reo Mini bottle, I add 6 drops of the coffee concentrate
Tastes great

If you bring a spare Mini bottle to the next Vape Meet I will fill it for you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (14/10/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> for me it is more like a game lol. and now i feel i have completed the game. its not about cravings anymore its just habbit. bjorn i think you need to start your joose journey
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


How's your new evod setup going mate?


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/10/14)

Riaz said:


> i think i need a reo LOL maybe that will change the feeling



Just do it bru. Its the best vaping purchase I have made.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (14/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @annemarievdh , this is VM Choc mint with some VM Coffee concentrate added
> In the Reo Mini bottle, I add 6 drops of the coffee concentrate
> Tastes great
> 
> If you bring a spare Mini bottle to the next Vape Meet I will fill it for you



Ag thank you, Will defenatley bring a mini bottle!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby (14/10/14)

I think I'm in the same boat... I don't feel as excited as I use to in the beginning. It's become the same story everyday. Clean, fill, charge and vape. I think I am bored. No real funds for buying new setups or trying something different. I doubt it's the juice route for me. I actually like vaping Elvis's breakfast day in and day out... I don't know what it is, but feel as though I am going along the same path as CVS, eventually vape less, and then finally giving it up. I still have the habit of going downstairs for a vape every hour or so. It's just not the same anymore...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CraftyZA (14/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Have any of you guys got bored with vaping?
> I'm at a stage where I'm bored with juices. Anything seems to just be another juice. It's really weird.
> I'm actually so far that I'm thinking of weening myself of vaping in total.
> I really hope someones gone through this phase. I hope it's just a phase.



I've had that before. I dont think I will get back that uber excitement from the beginning. 
That said, I also cannot see my self leaving it in total. I'm in a comfortable space. I have a few build that I keep on going back to. So I'm no longer chasing every new build. i know what I like and stick to that. might sound boring, but i still like vaping. a build lasts me a month or more. I just swop wicking. (for the kayfun at least.) Ithaka I need to rebuild once a week.

You can maybe try some more juices. I've tasted some from SoV, and accidentally cleaned/vaped out the kayfun in 3 hours. Felt like crap for 4 hours after that.Just change a small thing, and see how it goes. Or settle on the fact that you know what works, and it does not have to be ground breaking exciting to be enjoyed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## toke (14/10/14)

for me.. you can only build so many coils and buy so many gear.. what im really enjoying ATM is DIY juices! tailor those juices to EXACTLY what you want

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (14/10/14)

How does CV Polar express compare to tropical ice @Andre and @Rob Fisher ? That's the closest I have and I really dig it!


----------



## Raslin (14/10/14)

No, come on guys and gals, shake that feeling off and vape on!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/10/14)

TylerD said:


> How does CV Polar express compare to tropical ice @Andre and @Rob Fisher ? That's the closest I have and I really dig it!


Have not yet tried Polar Express, but see that it is a peppermint joose, not a menthol. Tropical Ice is menthol with coconut. In theory should be different. If menthol is too potent for you, maybe an idea to add some coconut concentrate to Polar Express.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/14)

TylerD said:


> How does CV Polar express compare to tropical ice @Andre and @Rob Fisher ? That's the closest I have and I really dig it!



They are quite different @TylerD! They both are nice in their own way. Vapour Mountain Menthol Ice is nothing like I have tasted anywhere else. I'm not sure what @Oupa does to make it but it is very special.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (14/10/14)

Order will be placed tonight! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Order will be placed tonight! Thanks!



Order a bottle of Coconut Concentrate as well so you can try 2 Juices. Menthol Ice and Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (14/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Order a bottle of Coconut Concentrate as well so you can try 2 Juices. Menthol Ice and Tropical Ice!


Got it in the cart. Thanks Rob!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (14/10/14)

TylerD said:


> Got it in the cart. Thanks Rob!


And you might as well try the Kanonkop Ice! (Recipe here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/what-did-you-vape-today.1077/page-76#post-127285)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (14/10/14)

Andre said:


> And you might as well try the Kanonkop Ice! (Recipe here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/what-did-you-vape-today.1077/page-76#post-127285)


Will do it! Thanks Andre!


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/4/19)

Yes I feel bored aswell. Same thing everyday. With ciggies is was not a "thing" , a pack off smokes did nit hold any value, work, preperation or anything. 
Now Im bored, maybe thats the reason some people keep on buying new stuff? Unfortunately my logic just tell me to buy something else will make no difference. Fools hope.
So Ill never go back to ciggies and vaping bores the hell out of me, but Im also not ready to quit, still need that bit of nic. So what now?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked (15/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes I feel bored aswell. Same thing everyday. With ciggies is was not a "thing" , a pack off smokes did nit hold any value, work, preperation or anything.
> Now Im bored, maybe thats the reason some people keep on buying new stuff? Unfortunately my logic just tell me to buy something else will make no difference. Fools hope.
> So Ill never go back to ciggies and vaping bores the hell out of me, but Im also not ready to quit, still need that bit of nic. So what now?



You're not alone - I sometimes feel that way too and I agree with you that it's probably one of the reasons why people buy new stuff. Fortunately you have the sense to realise that.  I think it's just human nature to become bored with something - vaping or anything else. Refrain from vaping for a day if you can and you might appreciate it again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (15/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Yes I feel bored aswell. Same thing everyday. With ciggies is was not a "thing" , a pack off smokes did nit hold any value, work, preperation or anything.
> Now Im bored, maybe thats the reason some people keep on buying new stuff? Unfortunately my logic just tell me to buy something else will make no difference. Fools hope.
> So Ill never go back to ciggies and vaping bores the hell out of me, but Im also not ready to quit, still need that bit of nic. So what now?



I can relate to that for sure, purchasing new anything doesn’t help to be honest. What I have found is that I’m now in a routine where my vape gear is working for me, I have enough in my rotation to not have to build every second day. So it’s less like “oh let me play with my vape” and more like I have something in my pocket that’s way more satisfying then a pack of smokes ever was.

What I’m focusing on now is vaping less and focusing on being more active, productive and getting things done rather then allowing a habit to constantly interrupt what I’m busy with. So no time to be bored because I am busy the whole time which is a major win for me as I had this bad habit of procrastinating which I’ve finally gotten on top of.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (15/4/19)

After three years i got to say that i have not reached that point yet but i think it is because i diversified vaping into a hobby. When i have free time i constantly play around with flavor concentrates, coil builds,
reviews, advising others where i can, reading articles and so on.
Despite the fact that i have a daily device which i very happy and content with i don't find myself being bored at all.
Trying to beat my own picks for best commercial juice, best 22/24mm atty, the best coil and so on keeps the hobby alive and kicking. 
A job and other exstra-mural activities has definitely helped me to not reach that point of boredom yet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/19)

I'm with @KZOR! I have been vaping now for over 5 years and while I feel I have reached my vaping nirvana with my Dvarw DL's and Red Pill I'm far from bored... I guess playing in the high-end game and chatting to people all over the planet keeps the excitement going for me. Plus vaping really did save my life and it's a religion for me!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked (15/4/19)

Actually I think with me it's more irritation with vaping and not boredom. Whatever I'm doing is constantly being interrupted by needing to change batteries, coils, fill up. 

However, I'm in the process of going through all my juice, deciding which goes with which mods and separating them accordingly. Then in the morning I'll get all my mods ready *for the day*, juice and all. Fortunately I have enough mods to fill them all with a different juice, because I usually change flavour every tankful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/19)

Hooked said:


> Actually I think with me it's more irritation with vaping and not boredom. Whatever I'm doing is constantly being interrupted by needing to change batteries, coils, fill up.



@Hooked I feel you... that was indeed a major irritation when I started the journey... but I have come to love the whole rigmarole of cleaning, new coils, wicking, charging and getting a setup or two ready to go out... a 15ml bottle of red pill in my pocket and a spare battery and spare complete setup standing by.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (15/4/19)

I think with today it's more of "being cool" than nicotine cessation , sad but true. 
I started vaping cause nothing else helped me quit .... and I'm afraid if I quit vaping I'll just go back to smoking ....
But I've also gotten to a stage where no new products etc excites me that much anymore and with all the pod devices popping up I'm afraid it's probably only going to get worse. Humans are drawn to comfort and you get many vapers just wanting that nic fix without needing to fiddle or build coils wicking etc. 

But luckily we have this awesome community of like minded individuals keeping the passion alive!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (15/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Hooked I feel you...



@Rob Fisher You do? Does your wife know about this?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/19)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher You do? Does your wife know about this?



No, she doesn't...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (15/4/19)

I am not bored with vaping - not by a long way.

My challenge is finding the time to do what I want to do with vaping.
I have a few vaping "to do" lists.

One for juices I need to try (in my cupboard and that I need to still buy)
One for coils I want to try in my existing gear.
One for DIY recipes I want to make
One for gear I want to get
These lists grow week by week, little by little - mostly because of this forum... 

Maybe the excitement of stopping smoking has worn off. I am still very proud that I don't smoke - but that feeling for the first few months of not smoking was electric. Now it feels more normal.

But for me the vaping is still very exciting. I am always excited to try out a new juice for the first time. I make a whole new pitstop for the occasion - new wicks - clean tank or dripper etc. I sometimes salivate just before taking that first toot - and I get excited to find out what it tastes like. I dont try new juices all that often - I save it for when I have time and I am relaxed. Usually weekends.

And then following the wonderful folk on this forum is also exciting. Seeing the new gear and the discussions - its very interesting and allows me to take my mind off the normal work.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Room Fogger (15/4/19)

I vape a lot, and different juices, but have also had those days. But then a new juice or profile grabs me, or a new improvement somewhere, like my Atlantis coil Boro for the BB, takes it to GTI status. 

That and the forum keeps me sane and keeps me going, and stinky free. To all feeling that, try a new avenue, may turn out to be what changes it all for you.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CaliGuy (15/4/19)

@Silver i have to agree with you that exploring eJuices is essentially the best thing to get from vaping. Or as @Room Fogger puts it explore another avenue. 

Why vape the same when there is so much room for experimentation with ones current hardware to exploit and understand the true potential of a juice profile. I enjoy trying different things with my atomizers, from Coil type, size, resistance, position there are endless possibilities and then we haven’t even covered cotton, airflow, how you actual draw on the vape change velocity etc. all of which changes the experience.

So yes, I say it’s easy to get bored of vaping if one is not even half satisfied with what you already have, the problem is so many just move on to the next thing thinking it will solve their problem when they don’t even know what the problem is. And that is where you can take some time, test your gear, test your juices and cover all the options and angles and boom! surprise, you might just stumble across something so perfect and it becomes your eureka moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (16/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> I vape a lot, and different juices, but have also had those days. But then a new juice or profile grabs me, or a new improvement somewhere, like my Atlantis coil Boro for the BB, takes it to GTI status.
> 
> That and the forum keeps me sane and keeps me going, and stinky free. To all feeling that, try a new avenue, may turn out to be what changes it all for you.



Atlantis coil Boro for the BB - now that sounds very interesting @Room Fogger !
I remember the Atlantis, was the first proper big cloud atty for me. I had it on that Aspire CF Mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (16/4/19)

Interesting topic, although in my case I feel thoroughly content with regards to vaping.

I found the perfect hardware for me! the perfect juices for me!

What more can be said, Vaping is awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MrDeedz (16/4/19)

Yeah Im bored of vaping, selling all my gear today and getting a Twisp Cue and a diff pod, just tired of charging batteries, having to pack vape gear for the day like im packing a gym bag lol, and having to carry vape device , juice, batteries cellphone wallet everywhere lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/4/19)

Don't think i'll ever get bored, too many different facets to vaping that I still need to explore, currently on DIY and Mod Making, from there I'll probably start coil building

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## M.Adhir (16/4/19)

MrDeedz said:


> Yeah Im bored of vaping, selling all my gear today and getting a Twisp Cue and a diff pod, just tired of charging batteries, having to pack vape gear for the day like im packing a gym bag lol, and having to carry vape device , juice, batteries cellphone wallet everywhere lol


Thought it was just me having this problem lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------

